# Does anyone know how to setup a Nanokontrol in Logic Pro X?



## kimarnesen (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm able to set up the transport knobs, but whatever I try assigning to the faders is not responding at all. Going crazy here! I've seen several tutorials, but every one of them is different, and none of them is working.


----------



## Jorito (Mar 8, 2018)

I still need to do this myself, but I plan to follow this tutorial and see if that works first... seems helpful:


----------



## kimarnesen (Mar 8, 2018)

Jorito said:


> I still need to do this myself, but I plan to follow this tutorial and see if that works first... seems helpful:




I've watched that one as well, and I can only get it to control DAW functions like channel volume etc, not functions like dynamics and expression in Kontakt. Both VEP and Logic is crashing when I try different methods. Really want to throw it out the window!

Is VEP the problem?


----------



## TGV (Mar 8, 2018)

See this thread perhaps? https://vi-control.net/community/threads/korg-nanokontrol-studio-logic-pro-x.68753/#post-4186779


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't have one myself, but I think the key is to have the general Korg driver installed, but *not* the Logic specific software. At least that's the gist I get from the video.

When you move the faders and knobs, do you see the midi input listed in the transport bar display?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 8, 2018)

Did you select “bypass all control surfaces” or is it bypass all controllers”
I’m not In front of lpx now but it’s on the main logic menu. 

After that you will see the cc you assigned in the nano control. But u won’t have transport function or volume fader function but u can still ya have cc7


----------



## kimarnesen (Mar 8, 2018)

TGV said:


> See this thread perhaps? https://vi-control.net/community/threads/korg-nanokontrol-studio-logic-pro-x.68753/#post-4186779



It's a miracle, but after about ridiculously 10 hours trying to get this work, it works! So what I think did it was the description below the YouTube video posted in that link, about some hidden files that need to be deleted before using it, so thank you! I have never had this much problem setting something up before. I was ready to sell it as "crap" in the sale section  Korg's set-up guide for Logic doesn't say anything about setting it up as a controller for dynamic, expression, etcetera.

Hoping it lasts...


----------



## jonnelson1988 (Mar 30, 2020)

kimarnesen said:


> It's a miracle, but after about ridiculously 10 hours trying to get this work, it works! So what I think did it was the description below the YouTube video posted in that link, about some hidden files that need to be deleted before using it, so thank you! I have never had this much problem setting something up before. I was ready to sell it as "crap" in the sale section  Korg's set-up guide for Logic doesn't say anything about setting it up as a controller for dynamic, expression, etcetera.
> 
> Hoping it lasts...


How did you go it, the video is dead therefore I can’t see in instructions below the video


----------

